# The Twig Mans New Saw



## Twig Man (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I finally got a saw. I am the proud owner of an efco 152 with 18 inch bar. 
Its used but new to me. I am ready to go cut a twig or two :lolol:


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats on the new Efco!
Be sure you dont Ef up anything important, those things are dangerous


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats. And although you don't know it yet she is your first baby. Now you gonna raise a family. It's an addiction. 

:rotflmao3:

What's her name?


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Congrats. And although you don't know it yet she is your first baby. Now you gonna raise a family. It's an addiction.
> 
> :rotflmao3:
> 
> What's her name?



Effie


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

hey twig i got a new 1 to. :rotflmao3: 10.00 at a yard sale goin up on the new wood barn


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> hey twig i got a new 1 to. :rotflmao3:



I got one like that too Dave. 

(P.S. Dave resize that pic if ya don't mind. Let me know if you need some help).


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > hey twig i got a new 1 to. :rotflmao3:
> ...



sorry kevin thought it was right can you fix it hasent done that in a long time. dave


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 26, 2012)

Grandma what big teeth you have! :lolol:


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2012)

Twig I never asked but what did Mrs. Twig think about you laying oily Sabrina out on her carpet like that? Oh I know you think her name is "Effie" but that's so lame. I don't just name my girls I name all girls and yours is Sabrina. Call her what you want though you paid for her.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Grandma what big teeth you have! :lolol:



lol that bugger would kick my a:diablo: in about 5 min :rotflmao3:


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 26, 2012)

Kevin this was a picture at the sellers house not mine. I dont plan on telling Mrs Twig about Effie she might be jealous. More likely mad that I bought it so going to have to come up with some ideas about how its going to benifit her LOL. Kevin what about Effie Sabrina Twig


----------

